# First watercolour work - one simple question



## decmusic (Oct 8, 2014)

Hi all,

Just joined the site, I guess this is a good way to say 'hello'...I'm doing a quick painting for a friend, who wants it soon - which means I have to get it done by tomorrow. I've done the painting, all I can't decide upon is the background colour/hue. Any thoughts?











Sorry, can't work out how to turn it around...

It's meant to be an autumnal picture - my friend wanted something for the month of September.

Thanks, and hello 

Dan


----------

